# Sunken belly or not eating enough or genetics ??



## raze (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have had this electric yellow about 8 months plus and it has always had a belly like this since I got him from a friend. I have used kusuri wormer with no change multiple times along with salt in water and nls thera a. He seems fine to me, he hides more than my other fish do and when it comes to feeding he pops out and eats a bit but doesn't hook in like the others. I can't see what color his poo is as he hides when I'm near the tank 99 percent of the time. Anyways what are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

I wouldn't worry about it...he looks like a healthy Yellow Lab to me. I have one that looks the same.


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Looking good! looking perfect. The bellies isnt sunken. Hes not sick.

Hes just perfectly fed. Dont change a thing.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Using the pictures, he does not look too "skinny". If you reallllly, want to know, put him in a separate tank and feed him and monitor him for about a few weeks.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

He looks totally fine. Most aquarium fish are actually overweight, so we've become accustomed to fish with rounded bellies. They SHOULD be slightly curved inward, like your lab is.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Agree with other Members. Also do you know the age of the fish? I find that some of my aged specimens get more concave toward the end of their lives.


----------



## raze (Jan 29, 2015)

Thank you very much guys! Guess I will be keeping antibiotics for a real emergency. Sorry I am not sure of his age.

Thanks again much appreciated.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Be careful the antibiotics don't expire. Mine always do before I need them. The only thing I keep on hand is Metronidazole.


----------



## raze (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh ok, well that is the antibiotic I have ordered. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Metronidazole is not usually used as an antibiotic but rather to kill bloat organisms. Bloat can cause concave bellies in young fish after a time, but I think it is generally agreed the bloat organism is not a bacteria.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

DJRansome said:


> I find that some of my aged specimens get more concave toward the end of their lives.


I have the same experience, when my fish die of old age, they get sunken belly and spine arches a little.
The fish of the OP looks perfect, no sunken belly there.


----------



## Burner460 (Jul 24, 2014)

Nothing wrong with that fish at all!


----------

